# Hello, from Southern California



## toadyy (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello, 
Everyone I have been target shooting on and off for about 10+yrs.. My current set-up is a LH 2000 Hoyt Accutech XT with a Cavalier fall-away rest, Doniker D2 Targert Carbon Elite Graphiite Stabilizer and a Hoyt 3D Taget Supreme sight.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hi*

I just started shooting like 10 months a go im not bad my grandpa bought me a pse nova i like it. Have you ever ben pig hunting I have 100 gran broad heads and my bow is at 70 ounds is that enough to penetrait a pig for a quick and humain kill.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*welcome to both*

of you. glad to have you here at AT. 
Dunlop sharid,
70 lbs should be plenty but thats not all that matters. it all depends on the weight of the arrows and kinetic energy being produced with your set up. so 70 pound is going to be enough for penatration but if a quick kill or not its hard to say. shot placement , distance and all different factors make the difference in it being quick or not.

speed


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT toadyy. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------

